# LHM has legs amputated.



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/1,51 ... 90,00.html

Sad, sad news. I wish him the best and mourn for his loss.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That sucks. Poor dude.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. GOD Bless him and his family.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Stupid betes, hate that freaking disease.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

That's a bummer. My grandfather had both legs amputated when he was 80. It extended his life another 9 years. Here's to hoping the best for Mr Miller and his family.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

That's too bad. I wish him all the best.

The fact is most people can prevent/cure their type 2 Diabetes by diet, excercise and weight loss. For the most part it's a matter of being too fat.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> That's too bad. I wish him all the best.
> 
> The fact is most people can prevent/cure their type 2 Diabetes by diet, excercise and weight loss. *For the most part it's a matter of being too fat*.


Yes but sometimes it's not.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> That's too bad. I wish him all the best.
> 
> The fact is most people can prevent/cure their type 2 Diabetes by diet, excercise and weight loss. For the most part it's a matter of being too fat.


Being too fat has nothing to do with the amputations! I work with diabetics every day for work and it is a matter of blood vessle damage secondary to poor control over time. Most patients with type 2 diabetes have the disease for between 5 and 10 years before they are diagnosed. It is usually found as a secondary diagnoses after a patient is hospitalized. I see it every week. Once the blood flow is comprimised it is only a matter of time. Patients can choose to have good control and slow the progression of the problem, but the damage for the most part has already been done. Is it unfortunate; yes, is it an impossible disease--NO. People of all body shapes have diabetes, fat, skinny, whatever. Exercise and eating a propper diet can help not only in diabetes but in overall general health, but it will not cure the disease only help to manage it so that you need less medication. I hope that he doesn't get infection that will heal very slowly after his operation. I wish him all the best, but he has a very looooong road ahead of him.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Ryfly said:
> 
> 
> > That's too bad. I wish him all the best.
> ...


That's why I said "for the most part". There are of course exceptions and other factors but the reason this desease is such and epidemic is because of the lifestyle many of us (me included) indulge in. I just don't want people waiting for a miracle cure when they have the ability to change things themselves.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

cwp said:


> Ryfly said:
> 
> 
> > That's too bad. I wish him all the best.
> ...


My point is that for the majority of people with adult onset dibetes it could have been avoided if they had watched their diet BEFORE they destroyed their pancreas. I'm not slamming Larry Miller, I'm just trying to inform people that they don't have to wait for a cure to do something about it.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers for a man who has done a lot of good! I hope the procedure can prolong and improve the quality of his life.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> Thoughts and prayers for a man who has done a lot of good! I hope the procedure can prolong and improve the quality of his life.


+1

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Cinnamon helps Type 2 Diabetes.

http://diabetes.webmd.com/news/20031205 ... 2-diabetes

http://chetday.com/type2diabetes.htm

The research is getting more promising all the time. 

So take a spoon full of cinnamon and call me in the morning :wink:

Diabetics should always inform their doctor before taking cinnamon as it may affect medication requirements.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Bump,

Looks like he passed away today. Pretty sad for his family.
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=5650755


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Bump,
> 
> Looks like he passed away today. Pretty sad for his family.
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=5650755


****!!! That is some sad news. Poor guy had a rough go of it in recent days. I've never known the Jazz without him around. More importantly, my condolences to family.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Too bad. Without Larry there is no pro-basketball in Utah. Thanks for being a class act Larry.


----------

